# Doctor Who Pocket Pillow



## pixmedic (Sep 21, 2017)

a custom order with Doctor Who character fabric, cork pocket with applique TARDIS.



doctor who pocket pillow by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2017)

Real cork or cork-look fabric?


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 21, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Real cork or cork-look fabric?


Real cork

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2017)

Wouldn't that break or split?  I always thought cork had fairly limited flexibility.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Wouldn't that break or split?  I always thought cork had fairly limited flexibility.


It's applied to a fabric backing

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2017)

Ahhh...  gotcha.  Very cool.  Pretty talented is Missus 'Stache!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Ahhh...  gotcha.  Very cool.  Pretty talented is Missus 'Stache!


This one was for a customer. $60

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2017)

Seems awfully inexpensive for that amount of custom work....


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Seems awfully inexpensive for that amount of custom work....


Marketational forces and all that

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2017)

It looks really cool and all, but I have to ask: what is the purpose of a pillow pocket?


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2017)

limr said:


> It looks really cool and all, but I have to ask: what is the purpose of a pillow pocket?


You put a book in it

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really cool and all, but I have to ask: what is the purpose of a pillow pocket?
> ...



Ahhhhhh! Brilliant!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2017)

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


She can do one for pretty much any theme you can think of

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 25, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really cool and all, but I have to ask: what is the purpose of a pillow pocket?
> ...



You can put lots of books in that one: it's bigger inside than out.


----------

